# Userinit.exe virus?



## LS1Tech28 (Jul 23, 2009)

"USERINIT.EXE" 

I wonrk for a couple dealerships in different towns two of which are right next to eachother connected via Fiber, and we use 2 routers one full t1 for the internet and a fraction t1 for our "reynolds and reynolds" software (inventory and sales apps) well both local dealerships that im based at start getting this virus which restarts thier computer and when booted back up they are brought to the windows log in screen and like usual they click their profile and log in well as it looks like it proceeds to log in it it never does and logs u right back out, now when computers overe here started getting all this some how the virus manipulated its way through that fraction t1 line which ends up at a main server a couple states away and transferd to one of our other dealerships that also use reynolds and reynolds now how is it possbile that it could have done this?

it was an easy fix by the way we loaded the XP disc and went into the command prompt and copyed a USERINIT.EXE file back into the system32 folder and everything was fine again but how wierd is this?

any intell will be much appreciated


----------

